# lift of de face



## opusnron (Nov 7, 2002)

I bet your going to get tired of these type of questions but what the heck, here goes. Do you know if you will be given any type of window of say 30 days in which you can tell your customers that up until such and such a date you can order the pre facelift coupe and after that date all new orders are for the facelifted car. I want to be able to decide after seeing some better pictures which car I want to order but I don't want to miss the chance to order the pre if that's what I want. I assume you will keep all of us updated on whatever info you receive but I was wondering how this situation has worked in the past.

Thanks


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

You. Are. Screwed.

When the sedan was facelifted, BMW did not acknowledge said facelift exist and the OFFICIAL facelifted images of the car did not appear until it was already too late to change your mind one way or another. Basically we all knew about the facelift by June of the year before the facelift, and by the time everyone saw official pictures, it was already too late to ORDER the pre-facelifted cars.

Just assume the coupe is getting the sedan front facia. If you like that, wait. If you don't, order now...Because if the rumored change over in March is true, you now have exactly 3 months to make up your mind.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i had the same dilemma in ordering my coupe but after seeing those pictures of the facelift that shows the new sedan-style headlights.. i'm going for the pre-facelift all the way.


----------



## duke330ci (Sep 9, 2002)

*difficult decision for you*

It might be a tough decision for you. It was tough for me for just a little while when I first heard about the facelift. I made my decision and just ordered a 330Ci last week.

For me, I wanted a pre-lift 330Ci b/c it's the style that I've oooohed and awwwed about and drooled over for 3+ years. (sorry to all the 330Ci owners I've hit with drool - yes, it was me)

I'm a BIG fan of new. I always want the newest and bestest in anything and everything I buy so it was tough for me to go with the pre-lift vs the post-lift.

Bottomline...what's behind the front-end and under the hood ain't changing so it'll be the same ultimate drive either way. So pick a face and go with it. 

PS...the longer you wait to order, the later you get your car!!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

opusnron said:


> *...Do you know if you will be given any type of window of say 30 days in which you can tell your customers that up until such and such a date you can order the pre facelift coupe and after that date all new orders are for the facelifted car. I want to be able to decide after seeing some better pictures which car I want to order but I don't want to miss the chance to order the pre if that's what I want. I assume you will keep all of us updated on whatever info you receive but I was wondering how this situation has worked in the past.
> 
> Thanks *


It's really up to me to manage both our Clients, and our
Inventory... Anyone who places an order that will fall
within the transition period will be informed of the 
impending facelift, and offered a choice (assuming
that there aren't any availability issues)...

This is a "touch-and-go" situation...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: lift of de face*



Jon Shafer said:


> *It's really up to me to manage both our Clients, and our
> Inventory... Anyone who places an order that will fall
> within the transition period will be informed of the
> impending facelift, and offered a choice (assuming
> ...


If you get tied up with facelifts...is a tummy tuck out of the question

:dunno:


----------

